

99designs Beats DropBox & Tumblr, Creates Video - Matt_Mickiewicz
http://blog.99designs.com/2010/05/20/thanks-for-voting-99designs-webby-award-winner/

======
ryanelkins
I think the last thing I want to start seeing on here is a FUNNY tag.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Relax, man. The content on HN is probably one of the best on the web. So when
someone posts a story with a funny tag, specially when it's related to
startups, we can just let it be.

------
starnix17
Is it me or do they have a lot of employees for what they are doing?
Especially when all the work is outsourced.

~~~
acangiano
"Investors in 99designs include the founders of the successful online media
and publishing company SitePoint, namely Mark Harbottle and Matt Mickiewicz,
along with internet pioneer and entrepreneur Leni Mayo, and MelbourneIT Non-
Executive Director and previous CEO of Hitwise, Andrew Walsh."

------
DanBlake
Really surprised by the number of employees for 99designs.com - I would have
figured 4-5 max.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Maybe, it includes the Sitepoint employees.

------
nanexcool
I thought lip dubbed videos went out of style a few years ago? Still, it was
ok.

------
andrewhyde
FUNNY: exploitsourcing isn't.

